# Shipping household goods from Canada to Melbourne



## prairiegirl

hi there,

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a moving company. I've called a few and the quotes seem reasonable but I've also heard of horror stories of being dinged with a huge bill at the end.

I'm currently considering Brytor as our moving company. FYI, we are shipping 5 trunks and a couple of pieces of furniture and that is all - not even close to even half of a shipping container.

Any thoughts and advise are welcomed, thanks!


----------



## james12

We recently had a move and we hired CityMove to help us and they were fantastic.I am a repeat customer and this time also i am very satisfied with them.Hope you will also get same satisfaction from their Service.


----------



## aprilm

prairiegirl said:


> hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a . I've called a few and the quotes seem reasonable but I've also heard of horror stories of being dinged with a huge bill at the end.
> 
> I'm currently considering Brytor as our . FYI, we are shipping 5 trunks and a couple of pieces of furniture and that is all - not even close to even half of a shipping container.
> 
> Any thoughts and advise are welcomed, thanks!


Hey!

I am also looking for moving companies from Calgary to Melbourne.
Did you find anyone?

Thanks,
April


----------



## miryam

hi, you need to consider that when moving from one country to another, is never the same company you contact the one that brings all your stuff, we have moved several times from country to country, from Australia to UK, then UK to Belgium, then Belgium to Spain, and finally Spain to Australia again, you contact one that seems quite professional, and they hire other one, and both have very different standards of quality, we have found several times the first company is usually very experienced, qualified, etc, then in the final destination you find people opening your nice leather launge with a knife, yes, because they hire people that has no idea about unpacking, but they are cheap for the first company which is paying them, big companies are good, but expensive and at the end of the day they subcontract people and have a partner in other country that is never the same kind of company, with the last moving, we found an small business called EvanTan Removalist , I was amazed to see how profesional they are, because the guy runs his own business, his tel is 0410391791


----------



## aprilm

Hey!

I actually chose IntraGlobe, they are partners with Transcanada van lines. I was impressed with their customer service and the price was reasonable. I am moving under 1 cubic meter (which is the minimum of what most shipping companies will move). My price with insurance came to around $725, this is including Canadian customs. However, they can't tell me what the Aussie customs will be. They guess around $200.

I'm going to go with it and see what happens!

Hope that helps,
April


----------



## Andrews

When I was transferring my belongings I consider to have a moving company to do all the stuff and my friend introduce me to Giraffe Removals Perth with services that they offered to me in a cheapest amount.


----------



## louiseb

I actually used Allied Pickford's from Australia to Malta Allied have a company in Canada and by using the same company for door to door service you do save money. They were very efficient and there packing system was beyond believe, professional and very careful. They kept us upto date with everything the shipping times ect. In Malta we don't have Allied Pickford's and unfortunately as people have said they use a different shipping agent here and there standard was like picking garbage from the streets, its not the initial company you use its the company they use on the other side, as i said Allied was very good. And no i have no connection to them what so ever i just used them once only. One thing you could do is find out whom your shipping company uses on the other side and maybe google them just to see if there is any bad reviews. 

Good luck
Louiseb
Good luck


----------

